

Show HN: Reciprocal marketing for independent content creators - peacemaker
https://wecombinate.com

======
peacemaker
Hi guys, recently finished my side project MVP and looking for feedback and
suggestions.

I created this after realizing how difficult it is to get visibility as an
indie software developer and author. I was hoping other indies felt the same
and could help each other out.

Let me know what you think! :)

